# 2nd year visa - Seasonal Work Queries



## abennis (Jan 24, 2011)

hay, we are an irish couple in our late 20s, male is a qualified pipe fitter/welder with farming experience and female has qualification in management, loads of administration skills - experience in child minding, cooking etc. we are wondering what would be our best opportunity for seasonal work in Australia in order to get a 2nd year visa - ALL recommendations and advice are welcome.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Well, you need to look at what is covered in seasonal work and I doubt that admin, child minding or cooking is and it'll obviously depend on time of year you arrive but have a look @ Harvest Trail - Harvest jobs - Australian JobSearch and the'll give you an idea of where to head in the different times of the year, summer/autumn in south and winter/spring up north is about the way it goes.
You do not need to do the whole three months in one place and you may find some farms quite happy to employ the handy guy as a farmhand and not so farm handy girl in either picking or packing, and then there's wandering around planting trees if you want to help save the planet - Outland Resources - Australian Tree Planting in Australia treeplanting contractors , hard yakka but and if looking for a few weeks of something easier there's always WWOOF Australia Official Website which can also be used to build up your three months.


----------



## abennis (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks Wanderer for your reply. None of my forementioned skills are covered in seasonal work but i know many ppl who have done this type of work for farmers and they have signed off as one of the required jobs. I suppose what I really want is someone who has done there seasonal work and had a good experience for some contacts and advice. I have done a lot of research into this but it is always good to get first hand feedback so if anyone has any good experiences from their farm work and would like to help me out i would be really greatfull.


----------



## lezah20 (Jan 30, 2011)

Im still trying my best to be a great farmer too.


----------



## Bear (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi there, I did my 3 months with a WWOOF family. My background is 10 year accounting and hating the smell or farm areas. However I needed that visa...so I found the hosts through WWOOF and loved it. I learned so much esp about growing veggies etc as this is where my hosts concentrate and not animals.


----------

